# Fortis B-42 Black-Black (All Black/Blackout) - PVD Titanium - 647.28.81 K



## Hadwyn

Is anyone familiar, or does anyone have experience, with the Fortis B-42 Black-Black? It's also known as the "All Black" or Blackout, with the ref number 647.28.81 K. A limited edition watch, it features the blackout look via PVD on Titanium.

Links:
Fortis B-42 Black Black | Watch Review
https://maddogsandgentlemen.wordpress.com/2011/08/01/the-fortis-b-42-all-black/

I'm new to Fortis but this watch sparked my interest and may make me a first-time Fotis owner, but I'm wary of the PVD finish. Can anyone speak to it? Any general reviews of the watch by owners of it or someone who has had it (or a similar Fortis model) in hand?

Thanks.


----------



## gaopa

Several watch manufacturers make a blackout model. I have only seen the Lum-Tec one in person and it looked nice. However, I don't think I would want a blackout. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Hadwyn

gaopa said:


> Several watch manufacturers make a blackout model. I have only seen the Lum-Tec one in person and it looked nice. However, I don't think I would want a blackout. Cheers, Bill P.


What's your reason for steering clear of the blackout, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## jaypee

Its a bit subjective..depends on individual. I myself just bought the Luminox Colormark Blackout for my daily beater and I'm glad I bought it. If I have extra cash would definitely get this Fortis for sure..:-!


----------



## gaopa

Hadwyn said:


> What's your reason for steering clear of the blackout, if you don't mind my asking?


sorry, Hadwyn, just saw your question. It is a very subjective thing, but I prefer a less sinister looking watch. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## gr8gatzby

I have this watch. I love it. I'm waiting for my rubber strap to come, but I have one that is 7" that I've squeezed on my wrist to at least see how it looks and feels. Right now I have it with a nylon nato with PVD rings and it looks nice also. Unlike Gaopa, I'm a fan of sinister watches. I actually own the Hamilton BelowZero PVD as well, but am trying to sell now though. The PVD hasn't seemed to be an issue at all so far, I've only had it about a month. My Hamilton shows a little wear in the corners, but that's wearing it almost every weekend and then some for 2 years now. You can hardly tell.


----------



## Nokie

I have four Fortis watches and they are all of excellent quality. Very well made and somewhat underrated and certainly less well known, so they are great for those looking for something less main-stream. 

The PVD finished watches are subject to individual tastes. 

IMO, they look good "blacked out' on some watches, but the potential to scratch or scuff the PVD finish is too much of a deterrent for me to own one. Unlike SS, polished or brushed finished, once you scratch PVD it cannot be polished out and must be re-coated to correct.

Some folks really like the PVD look, but I am too much of a "scratch freak" to want one.


----------



## dzonileon

Watch looks nice
Interesting combination of Case and Strap

I could consider purchasing B-42


----------



## drdoom

I was looking at the black model and was about to pull the trigger but settled for the mars 500 (same watch just different colors) I don't know, it was just something about the orange that sold me. It's very well built and accurate. It's also light in weight because of the titanium case. At 42mm it fits my 6.75" just right. It's very Sinn UXesque. I don't think you'd be disappointed. I'm a Sinn guy and I can tell you these watches are on par with Sinns.


----------



## gaopa

drdoom, like you, I'm both a Fortis and Sinn guy. I now have only one Fortis, a B-42 GMT which is a keeper. My Fortis is joined by a Sinn U1 T, U1 SDR and a UX GSG 9, they are keepers in my collection as well.

I like your new Fortis B-42 LE. The orange looks great on the black background. You picked a winner! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## drdoom

Yes Gaopa, you and I are very much the same, I remember telling you a while back how interested I was in Fortis watches. As you know I only keep 1 watch at a time, hopefully this one is here to stay.


----------



## Hunterfate

Beautiful Fortis drdoom |>

Here's one Sinn/Fortis guy also - Sinn 103 & 903, Fortis Flieger & Fortis Flieger midsize. Both watch companies are great :-!


----------



## drdoom

Thanks Hunter, no regrets here and, both companies IMHO are great. I would definelty buy the Blackout version if interested. I love blackout watches as well and was literally about to pull the trigger, I love orange and am an astronomy buff so the Mars made more sense to me, if it wasn't avaialbe I would have went with the Black. Remember these are limited editions so once they are gone they are gone, yes you always have a chance of picking one up second hand but I regret not grabbing a Sinn U1 Black or Alphatime Sawfish when they were available and I'm very picky about buying second hand things since one persons description may not be the same as mine.

I know these are considered "space" watches but are these closer to divers or pilot watches? The bezel is unidirectional.

Gr8gatzby, can you post a photo of yours?


----------



## Stonechild

I am a Blackout owner, and I have nothing but good to say about the watch. The PVD finish doesn't worry me, I am very careful with my watches, and If an acciident happen - Oh well, life goes on. The watch look great, very nice fit on my 7 inch wrist - two thumbs up from this cat.

Let us know what you decide.

Jay


----------



## drdoom

Come on guys, post some photos of your "Blacks" so we can motivate Hadwyn!


----------



## Taisecd

I have one,






I chnage the rubber to leather straos.


----------



## clonetrooper

I just got a fortis on ebay, but I used to have a normal Flieger Fortis, until I sold it to my brother. I'm not too impressed by the black out version. I had a Benarus Moray All Black, and we never connected. However, the black mars version is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## scubaguy1

I have the all black but haven't had it sized yet
Loved the look on the site but somehow not bonding yet
I look at it in the case daily and trying to decide

Perhaps its the evil look but very light that's somewhat incongruous


----------



## MasterTimer

Have this model and its very black. In fact its really a daytime watch . Have it on the dark brown fitted fortis strap . its definitely a unique piece


----------

